# Mixer application



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

I am looking for a semi convenient mixer application with as little dependencies as possible. It doesn't really matter if graphical or not as long as it has at least some curses interface. If it's graphical i'd prefer GTK2 (or if it has to be 3) but i'll take what i can get. Also i'd like to use SndIO if that's possible.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 28, 2020)

I use audio/mixertui and it looks like this:


----------



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> I use audio/mixertui



Oh, this is practically a clone of alsamixer (or is it the other way around?) which is what i am using on Linux. Neat!


----------



## sidetone (Sep 28, 2020)

audio/xmmix is good for a non-gtk application.

For a gtk application, where volume can be adjusted by scrolling over the volume icon in the task bar, audio/gvolwheel is good, but dependency heavy. There was another gtk application like this too: same functionality and dependency heavy.

There's a audio/wmix and audio/wmsmixer with a WindowMaker style, that usually gets hidden under desktop applications. They're lightweight. One of these works well with other managers. 

audio/osdmixer isn't a volume mixer, but it's a good accessory that displays the volume in green bars, when it's adjusted.

audio/dsbmixer is a qt one, which comes with a scrollable volume icon and a full mixer when it's clicked on.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

sidetone said:


> audio/xmmix is good for a non-gtk application.



The problem with Motif is that it really looks/feels out of place on my desktop and sadly i don't think there anything that i can do about it, isn't it?



sidetone said:


> For a gtk application, where volume can be adjusted by scrolling over the volume icon, audio/gvolwheel is good, but dependency heavy. There was another gtk application like this too: same functionality and dependency heavy.



The dependencies aren't that bad considering i use a lot of GTK applications and have those already anyways. If it would depend on gconf, dbus or something like that i'd pass but this is OK for me. Might be a bit simplicistic though but i'll try it (even if just to see if it'll work with my WM). Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 28, 2020)

xfce4-mixer for oss devices
[ PS : qasmixer on linux is super and it's bad freebsd has not such thing ]


----------



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> xfce4-mixer for oss devices
> [ PS : qasmixer on linux is super and it's bad freebsd has not such thing ]



Thank you but sadly Xfce applications are generally a bit problematic for me as in they pull in a lot of Xfce specific dependencies. audio/xfce4-mixer also pulls in devel/dbus and x11/xfce4-panel on top of that so i'll have to pass.

Qasmixer looks pretty nice though. I'll probably check it out on Linux. To bad it's Qt which doesn't really seem to like my current GTK theme (gets the colors wrong) but i wanted to change that anyways.


----------



## a6h (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm using audio/dsbmixer in my i3 desktop for one year. I have to say it has library dependencies on devel/qt5-core.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

vigole said:


> I'm using audio/dsbmixer in my i3 desktop for one year. I have to say it has library dependencies on devel/qt5-core.



Looks nice. Qt isn't a show stopper in general. I have it on my system anyways for multimedia/vlc and audio/mumble. I kinda try to avoid it but as long as i can get it to somewhat respect my theme there is no real problem. A mixer also doesn't use the file chooser dialog (which is the most annoying part about different toolkits for me). I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## a6h (Sep 28, 2020)

I can't remember why I chose audio/dsbmixer, but it works fine with x11-wm/i3, separate channels, no problem in x11/i3status. At the time, I didn't find any functional and less minimal GUI solution. If there's more minimal program, I'm happy to hear about it.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 28, 2020)

vigole said:


> If there's more minimal program, I'm happy to hear about it.





sidetone said:


> audio/xmmix is good for a non-gtk application.



I haven't tested it but seems to be functional so if you don't care about the funky looks it might be an option. Actually i am kinda reconsidering if i shouldn't use this myself. It might look a bit out of place but considering it's only a mixer the oldschool controls probably aren't really noticeable.


----------



## sidetone (Sep 29, 2020)

Depending on your window manager, the window border won't look like this one that's burgundy. The border bar will look like a regular bar without those kinds of buttons.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 29, 2020)

For completeness:

audio/xmixer (does not contain a GTK version as stated in the description. I guess it was removed because it targets GTK 1.x)





https://openports.se/audio/cmixer

A minimalistic curses based CLI application. The port targets OpenBSD but it's really just a tiny perl script so it's probably still pretty easy to get this to run.


----------



## a6h (Sep 29, 2020)

sidetone said:


> audio/xmmix is good for a non-gtk application.





ekvz said:


> audio/xmixer


I really like this CDE/Motif colour palette/scheme. At first sight they seem rather dead (pink/grey), but for whatever reason I like them. Thanks sidetone and ekvz


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 29, 2020)

With motif applications, if you can reduce the *shadowThickness to around 1 it looks much more modern.

It is that default really deep 3D look that seems a little RISC OS


----------



## sidetone (Aug 7, 2021)

The one on the left is xmixer with Xaw. The one on the right is xmixer with NeXtaw.

It's difficult to see a difference in this. In other programs, it's easier to see a major improvement with NexTaw as the Xaw implementation: Thread athena-xaw-implementations.81588.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 7, 2021)

audio/dsbmixer
audio/gtk-mixer

Non-graphical,
audio/mixertui


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 7, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> audio/gtk-mixer



+1


----------

